# Autosleeper Cab Curtain



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


After spending four frosty nights in the van over Christmas. I decided to close the cab area off, as it seemed a large area of wasted heat. 

I had an unused shower rail and and curtain in the Garage, so I fixed a couple of cup hooks into the bulkhead behind the driver and passenger seats, clipped the rail into those, and hung the curtain. The standard size of curtain (180 x 180) fits very well, and just about closes it off completely. It also stows away very neatly when not required. 


Result was a dramatic reduction in heat loss, and we were as snug as bug, using just the gas fire on very low. 



Andy


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Very good idea, thanks for sharing this tip.


----------



## williedeliver (Apr 6, 2009)

[align=left]Hi Andy we had the same problem only in reverse we got so cold when driving that we put a curtain up to keep all the heat in the cab..... 
Brilliant idea too of closing it in the winter time to keep in the heat for the lounge


----------

